# Horus Heresy Book V - Tempest



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Here's the video for the next Horus Heresy Book.






Which I can't get to show the video for clearly.
But looks pretty good. We'll get to see the rules for the extra-large Titans out of this one.
I, personally, don't play in the Horus Heresy but I love the lore that is in these books.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

warlord class titan from the looks of it, nice model, only thing it looks to much like an over-sized imperial knight to me, even a different had would make it look more unique.

But yay more Word Bearers stuff, cant wait.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Just remove the s from the https at the start of the link, and it should embed for you.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Just remove the s from the https at the start of the link, and it should embed for you.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8hPLu3gYq0&feature=youtube


Thank you. Fixed it.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm excited by the idea of a Cult army list, particularly if it uses the renegade models as I love them to bits.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Guillimans portrait looks amazing. Cannot wait for this book. For calth!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I really hope there is a kit with Word Bearers who look like this:


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

venomlust said:


> I really hope there is a kit with Word Bearers who look like this:


Word Bearer's kit that looks like that would be amazing.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

alasdair said:


> I'm excited by the idea of a Cult army list, particularly if it uses the renegade models as I love them to bits.


Remember Cult could be like Flagellants and Cult of the Emperor or things like that rather than Chaos Cultists...
Though hopefully it will be chaotic versions of imperial guardy things. Though I suspect that because of the part it was put in that it will just be you using the same stuff as the Imperialis stuff. bit just the allied table will be split so that you don't have some twisted version that could ally loyal with heretic stuff through.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Whether that UM is Girlyman or one of his Praetors, I'm almost gonna call it now, even only seeing half a picture of it, and say that is the finest sculpts FW have _ever_ put out. The detail on the face is stunning.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah it's him. The real Papa Smurf himself, Guilliman.
That is definitely the finest sculpt that FW or GW has done, yet. I only hope they keep improving and iterating on their designs.

Also this;


----------

